# Virgin broadband outage - bit quiet in here



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

There's currently a fairly big network outage on the Virgin broadband service - not great she you've just announced you're going to double speeds. Although double of nothing is still nothing so easy to achieve I suppose!

https://twitter.com/#!/virginmedia/status/159350440948006913


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

I had to reboot my modem about 20 minutes ago (first time for months) and its fine again now.


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

I swapped to OpenDNS for a bit, and everything was hunky dory.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I had a problem for around 20 mins; maybe less. These things happen.


----------



## martin93 (Jan 18, 2012)

I had lost the network connection on TiVo for roughly 9 hours and 30mins.


----------



## martin93 (Jan 18, 2012)

cwaring said:


> I had a problem for around 20 mins; maybe less.


 Lucky you.


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

Virgin has been a nightmare for me since November. I noticed in December a massive slow down on the network. I tried a speedtest and got 220k  my connection is 30mb i believe, may even be 50mb

I contacted support and was told that there was a known issue in the area and it had been there since the end of November.. the estimated fix date was Feb 

But think yourself lucky... i got a 15 day refund of service.. I said.. well if my service is not back until Feb, how about not being charged for it until it's fixed.. not a chance.....

So I need to call again about a week ago as the service was horrendous. I called support, told the same story and I said I wasn't happy could I speak to someone.. they put me through to retentions.. where a nice guy actually said "if I were you, I'd be pretty upset and probably leave"..

I've also had issues with tivo losing it's network connection. Freezing and doing all sorts of stuff since the last update In all honesty, Virgin is an absolute mess right now for me.. I've always been a fan but there is only so much you can take


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

martin93 said:


> Lucky you.


Indeed so  9 hours? How did he survive?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I just switched to a vodafone 3g dongle for the day, gives decent speeds around here 
(says London but ignore that - I'm between Liverpool & Manchester)










think I put £20 on it a year ago, and it never expires.

Back on VM:


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it just me that this didn't happen to? Only found out about it a few days later!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I wasn't affected very much either; that I could tell, anyway


----------

